# Tegu arrived with kink in tail



## Minnzy (Apr 24, 2015)

My tegu was born on the 2/4/15 ,the seller dropped her off at the courier on 16th of April finally after a lot of messing around with the courier she finally arrived Monday the 20th. she has a few kinks in her tail like a wave I contacted the seller and he told me when he dropped her off she was in immaculate condition and no kinks
So my question is within five days what could of caused the tail kinks. Trying to figure out how to upload pictures now


----------



## Minnzy (Apr 24, 2015)

Hopefully I added the pictures


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 24, 2015)

For what it's worth, I'm aware of nothing that would do that in five days. Who was your vendor?


----------



## Minnzy (Apr 24, 2015)

Jamie fidderz a member on rfuk


----------



## Minnzy (Apr 25, 2015)

Does anyone have any ideas


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 25, 2015)

To my knowledge, they are born with kinked tails, genetic or a result of out of range temps during incubation.


----------



## Minnzy (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks for the reply yes that's correct. I know there are few reasons why tegu can get kinks but nothing which could be caused in five days which why I asked here. Really didn't want to think that he would sell me a tegu with a kink tail without declaring that it had a kink tail. So do you think more then likely he knew


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 26, 2015)

I can only wonder but I'm skeptical. An excellent venue for this type of issue and resolution is the Board of Inquiry in faunaclassified. They deal with teasing out less than satisfactory transactions.


----------

